# Benching?



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

What does it mean by 


> 26 All dogs, except Toydogs, must have a benching chain and collar.
> 
> 27 No dog may be removed from its bench, except for the purpose of being prepared for exhibition, judged, excercised
> or by order of the Veterinary Surgeon or Show Committee. After being prepared, the dog must be replaced on its
> ...


Does this mean I cant walk around with my dog? Also whats a bench chain and collar?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

In theory you shouldn't walk around with him, he should be on his bench
A benching chain


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

hawksport said:


> In theory you shouldn't walk around with him, he should be on his bench
> A benching chain


Okay...I have only ever been to 1 champ show and there were loads of dogs everywhere. So I cant use a create?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Means exactly what it says, no you shouldnt walk your dog around unless for what it states, and toy breeds dont have to be benched by chain, most use cages on the benches. me well I cheat and dont abide by this rule.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> What does it mean by
> 
> Does this mean I cant walk around with my dog? Also whats a bench chain and collar?


That is what the rules say 
I can't speak for other breeds but in my breed, many (maybe most) dogs spend their day walking round with their owners, relaxing in their crate or on their table with their owner sitting next to them.
They do enforce the benching rule at Crufts but that's another story 
A benching chain is a short, double ended chain lead. One end clips to your dogs collar and the other end to the loop on the bench.
Linda


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Means exactly what it says, no you shouldnt walk your dog around unless for what it states, and toy breeds dont have to be benched by chain, most use cages on the benches. me well I cheat and dont abide by this rule.


Tee Hee 
Good girl 
Me too:thumbup:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Okay...I have only ever been to 1 champ show and there were loads of dogs everywhere. So I cant use a create?


Most people use a crate or you can get a wire front that fastens to the bench to form a crate


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

Born to Boogie said:


> That is what the rules say
> I can't speak for other breeds but in my breed, many (maybe most) dogs spend their day walking round with their owners, relaxing in their crate or on their table with their owner sitting next to them.
> They do enforce the benching rule at Crufts but that's another story
> A benching chain is a short, double ended chain lead. One end clips to your dogs collar and the other end to the loop on the bench.
> Linda


So if everyone else in my breeds doing it, then I can too :lol:
What you're describing sounds like what I saw at blackpool, people relaxing with their dogs.



hawksport said:


> Most people use a crate or you can get a wire front that fastens to the bench to form a crate


How will I know if my crate will fit?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> So if everyone else in my breeds doing it, then I can too :lol:
> What you're describing sounds like what I saw at blackpool, people relaxing with their dogs.
> 
> How will I know if my crate will fit?


Somewhere on the forum I put bench dimentions although I think they might vary by a couple of inches. I will have a look and see if I can find them


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

just to let you know............i bought a benching rope recently , much better than the chain.

Probably 10% of my breed are benched at shows the rest go walkabouts with their owners for most of the day


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't follow this rule either other than when I need the toilet lol. They are quite relaxed at champ shows at some the benches are far from the rings so everyon tends to sit around them with their dogs (crated, show trolley,buggy etc in toys)


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

Is Birmingham relaxed with this rule?

What can I expect at Birmingham?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh ,just chill out about the issue hun,  I have never known anyone get reprimanded for not using the benches, lol! We didnt use them today at SKC - we set up crates at ringside and pups stayed there all day. :wink:


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Usually just pull up ringside with our trolley, but not at the bigger shows. At the bigger shows, you should leave your crate/trolley by your bench (ie, LKA, Crufts etc) so as not to clog up the gangways.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Birmingham will be just like Blackpool hun - with the slight difference that most of the benching is actually next to (or very near to) your ring, and most of the rings are inside (or in a tent on concrete, not grass). But no-one will be monitoring how long you have your dog off the bench - in fact, at this show there is lots of YKC stuff going on (such as agility) and a lot of people take their dogs with them to watch that.

The benching rule is one of the most flouted rules in the book - a lot of people prefer cages near the ring, and most people have their dogs off the bench for much more than half an hour (ie most of the day!). Because of this, the discussion on whether or not to abandon benching altogether at champ shows keeps popping up in the dog press.

The only shows I know who are strict about not having cages near the rings are Crufts, LKA and East of England.


----------

